# Masterbuilt XL HELP PUHLEEZE



## djtrixx (Jun 4, 2013)

So I've been neglecting my smoking duties as of late, and decided to grab a few racks of baby backs last weekend.  Everything went as normal, and when I opened up the door to add some wood about 1-1/2 hours in, I noticed black "flecks" on top of my little beauties.  I thought "gee, that's odd", grabbed a dry mop brush, dusted the ribs off, added wood, and let it go.  At 2-1/2 when it was time to foil, there was more on there than the first time.  I peeked at the underside of the top of the smoker, and the coating was peeling off.  Upon closer inspection, there were spots on the back corners that look like they are starting to peel as well.  The section on the top that is peeling is about 8" in diameter.  Sorry, I did not take pics, even though that would probably been the smart thing, I'll take them when I get home.  I re-brushed the flakes off the ribs, foiled and finished on the grill. 

Is this normal?  I do not overheat my smoker, pretty much always between 225 & 300 depending on what I'm doing.  How do I keep it from happening?  The unit is only a year old, absolutely no problems up until now.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 4, 2013)

Some Q-view will demonstraight whay you are saying. Let us see the damage and we'll give you an answer.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it paint or is it smoke build up?


----------



## djtrixx (Jun 4, 2013)

I will snap some pics and post when I get home tonight.  It honestly looks like old paint peeling.


----------



## djtrixx (Jun 5, 2013)

Here you go guys.  If it helps, my smoker never stays outside overnight, hasn't been caught in the rain (I use a canopy in bad weather) I have never used a cleaning agent on the walls or ceiling, my racks get washed in a cooler with soapy water.  I honestly can't understand whats going on here.  And because the coating is flaking, will I have to take it all the way down to bare metal and put something new on?  Or just keep it for an oven and buy a new one?  Like I said, this is only a year old, and probably only has about 20 smokes in it.

Many Thanks 













P1000829.JPG



__ djtrixx
__ Jun 5, 2013


















P1000830.JPG



__ djtrixx
__ Jun 5, 2013


















P1000831.JPG



__ djtrixx
__ Jun 5, 2013


----------



## mlrtime (Jun 5, 2013)

mine does the same thing.  I routinely wipe the inside with a damp cloth.  After some seasons on her it won't be an issue anymore.  I store mine outside uncovered and it's still great on it's 3rd year.


----------



## mlrtime (Jun 8, 2013)

I just checked mine the other day and it was real bad, I wonder what causes this?


----------



## zztop (Jul 14, 2013)

Does anyone have any further information on this?  I'm currently having peeling in my masterbuilt XL.  I looked at a new one at bass pro mills and there is definitely a black finish on the inside.  I believe the peeling is a thin coat of paint and a whole bunch of seasoning.   Should I try and scrape as much of the loose stuff and re-season the exposed area?

Regards,


----------



## djtrixx (Jul 15, 2013)

I scrubbed the interior with a wet rag to knock all the loose stuff off.  After about 15 smokes since this happened no more has come off, with regular cleaning.  I'm thinking whatever this coating is, there isn't a good enough primer to bond it to the sheet metal, or the metal was not scuffed sufficiently enough.  Email to Masterbuilt must have fell on deaf ears, I never got a reply.


----------



## 42wla (Jul 15, 2013)

I just pressure washed the inside of mine. Mostly to remove grease buildup. A lot of the paint came off too. I'll just coat the inside with vegetable oil and heat it up to season it again and protect from rust. Mine stays outside with a cover.


----------



## midnitebasser (Aug 22, 2013)

42WLA, do you have the Masterbuilt XL, if you do where did you find a cover to fit it. Thanks


----------



## djtrixx (Aug 22, 2013)

I bought a charbroil cover from Amazon   it fits PERFECT :)


----------



## 42wla (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm afraid I can't help. I sewed my own out of heavy duty vinyl.


----------



## midnitebasser (Aug 23, 2013)

OK thanks. I was wondering if you put a vent in the top so air can circulate to help keep it from sweating.


----------



## midnitebasser (Aug 23, 2013)

djtrixx, thanks I went and ordered one.


----------

